# Fish finder shuts off after couple seconds



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The last couple of times out I have had an issue with the FF shutting down shortly after powering on. It did the repeatedly but after being out for a while it worked. I am wondering if this is a low voltage issue on the battery? The last couple outings have been to Clearfork Reservoir which is an 8 MPH limit. That limit keeps my Mercury 125 at low RPM and on 2 cylinders. Will it charge the battery at those low RPMs? I normally do not charge my starting battery between outings. That battery is also my FF's battery. Is this likely a matter of simply draining the battery? Obviously I plan to charge the battery before the next outing but I thought maybe someone may have an idea.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

My thought was that the FF wasn't getting enough power too. This same issue happened to a buddy while we were on his boat. However, his ended up being a corroded connection and not the battery. Good luck, hope the new battery does the trick.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not going to a new battery yet. Now that I think about it this may have started happening following me pulling the battery cables and cleaning them up. Perhaps I loosened the connection to the accessories at the same time inadvertently. I need to check that as well.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Also check your in-line fuse. I had one that shut off (royal pain) and if I pulled the fuse and stuck it back in the FF came back on.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

EnonEye said:


> Also check your in-line fuse. I had one that shut off (royal pain) and if I pulled the fuse and stuck it back in the FF came back on.


I will do that. I am really thinking it may have something to do with lower voltage though since both of the last times that it acted up it was after I had run the motor for a while but as I said my motor turns over strong still. I may also look at the age on that motor. It may be a sign of being about ready to croak.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Can you set voltage to display on ff screen. May help diagnose problem.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Your depth finder will shut down due to low voltage. Also check for loose or corrosion on connections. I have seen where FF will go dead if jolted because of low voltage or corrosion causing a bad connection. 

Not sure if the engine is charging or not. You can disconnect the engine from battery while it is running to test that. if the engine keeps running then it will charge a battery. if it stalls then it will not charge the battery. That merc with 2+2 is a PIA in my opinion


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

offshore24 said:


> You can disconnect the engine from battery while it is running to test that. if the engine keeps running then it will charge a battery. if it stalls then it will not charge the battery.


Do not try this. It can fry the voltage regulator.

Set fishfinder to display voltage or use a voltmeter at battery. Voltage will be around 12 at idle and 13.8 when rpms are up at 2000+ if engine is charging battery.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

My 125 merc puts out a decent charge while running over 3mph


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I had not thought whether my FF has a voltage display on it. In looking at the user guide now it looks like it does. I will have to give that a try.

I am thinking that it is indeed the voltage. I charged the battery fully the other day prior to going out and it did not have an issue. I may be replacing that battery next spring.

Thanks for all the feedback!!


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

tomb said:


> Do not try this. It can fry the voltage regulator.
> 
> Set fishfinder to display voltage or use a voltmeter at battery. Voltage will be around 12 at idle and 13.8 when rpms are up at 2000+ if engine is charging battery.


Did not know that!!!

Thanks Tom


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

had a similar issue with my last boat. It was my unit at the bow. I solved the problem by running a power line with in line fuse directly to the battery. Problem solved. Apparantly the other line was running to the dash panel and dropping voltage.


----------

